# angelschein



## KingGeorge (26. Mai 2007)

sry, aber ich hab hier nix gefunden und blick bei dem bürokraten deutsch nich durch#c

meine frage: darf man in österreich ohne angelschein angeln? muss man dazu ein mindestalter haben? muss man was zahlen? wo darf man angeln? 
die üblichen fragen halt^^


----------



## Stefan6 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Schon mal da geschaut??
http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/oesterreich_gesetz/oesterreich_gesetz.html


----------



## KingGeorge (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

jo hab ich, aber wie gesagt, find mich da irgendwie nich zurecht, blick nich durch

könnt mir vllt jemand sagen ob man ohne schein angeln darf usw., am besten alles was ihr wisst:vik:


----------



## DerFischfreund (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hi! ich wohn zwar nicht in Österreich, aber ich glaube dass mann(frau natürlich auch) in so gut wie jedem land eine spezielle Lizenz braucht...traurig aber wahr...(wahrscheinlich befürchten sie dass leute ohne "ausbildung" nicht richtig mit der animalischen kreatur umgehen können)


----------



## KingGeorge (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

soweit ich weiß kann man in italien ohne angelschein anglen, deswegen hab ich mir gedacht dass man des auch in österreich kann
trotzdem thx und würd mich freuen wenns jemand wüsst


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hallo!
Sollte sich seit 2004 nichts geändert haben reicht die jeweilige, käuflich erwebbare Gewässerlizenz. So war das zumindest bei meinem letzten Trip nach Kärnten.
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## Goräusl (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: angelschein*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Sollte sich seit 2004 nichts geändert haben reicht die jeweilige, käuflich erwebbare Gewässerlizenz. So war das zumindest bei meinem letzten Trip nach Kärnten.
> Grüße,
> Niklas



Also in Österreich brauchst Du in jedem Fall eine amtliche Fischereikarte des jeweiligen Bundeslandes (in Wien z.B. einfach zur Behörde und Gebühr bezahlen, in anderen Bundesländern ist meist vorher noch eine Prüfung erforderlich...) und die Gewässerlizenz. Ausnahmen (Forellenpuff) bewegen sich teilweise schon im illegalen Bereich, aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter....

In Deutschland ist in jedem Fall eine amtliche Fischereikarte mit vorangegangener Prüfung erforderlich.

In beiden Ländern gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, sich z.B. im Urlaub bei der örtlichen Behörde eine zeitlich beschränkte Gästekarte ausstellen zu lassen. Dafür mußt Du aber eine gültige Fischereikarte deiner Heimat vorweisen.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hallo Andreas!
So wie Du Deinen " nick " schreibst,so heißen im Burgenland die Karauschen!!Woher kommst Du?Aber vorher begrüße ich Dich recht herzlich hier im Board und wünsch Dir viel Spaß hier!!

@KingGeorge
In welchem Bundesland in Österreich willst Du denn angeln?


----------



## Wildsau (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Jo ..... als erstes grüsse ich alle angler ..... als zweites möchte ich gerne infos über das angel im Burgenland erhalten ..... ich würde einmal gerne erfahren ob man dort einen angelschein mit prüfung braucht oder einfach nur eine Güberenlizenz braucht...... naja hauz rein und viel glück beim angel an alle cucu die Wildsau.............|wavey:


----------



## Goräusl (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch bei uns in Wien sagt man zu den Karauschen so und vielleicht fällt mir ja noch ein besserer Nic ein......
Bei den Karauschen gibt's für mich nix nachzudenken, die Frage ob abschlagen oder zurücksetzen stellt sich für mich nicht (obwohl es Leute gibt, die daraus Fischlaibchen machen|kopfkrat?!!).


Generell ein nettes Forum hier, auf das ich leider erst jetzt gestossen bin.#6


----------



## Zander01 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hallo und ein herzliches Willkommen im AB.
Du kommst aus Wien? Welches Gewässer befischst du?

Gruß Franz


----------



## Goräusl (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Hallo und ein herzliches Willkommen im AB.
> Du kommst aus Wien? Welches Gewässer befischst du?
> 
> Gruß Franz



Hallo Franz,

ich fische in der Hauptsache in Albern (wenn ich nix fang' (kommt immer wieder vor) ess' ich beim Gasthaus zum Friedhof der Namenlosen) und am linken Ufer Freudenau sowie an einem der Baggerteiche in Teesdorf.

Zander ist übrigens einer meiner absoluten Favorites. Mhhhhm...

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Drohne (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*



gismowolf schrieb:


> So wie Du Deinen " nick " schreibst,so heißen im Burgenland die Karauschen!!



Ups Wolfgang, #d wir Ümitza sogtn Goreisl.

Aber auch nicht nur zu den Karauschen, sondern zu allen kleinen und unbedeutenden Fischen. Dies ist eben solch ein Wort wie Mauerblümchen bei den jungen Mädeln, die nahezu nie einen Tanzpartner finden, weil eben -Pardon bitte- schiach und unbedeutend.

LG Josef


----------



## Zander01 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*



Goräusl schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> ich fische in der Hauptsache in Albern (wenn ich nix fang' (kommt immer wieder vor) ess' ich beim Gasthaus zum Friedhof der Namenlosen) und am linken Ufer Freudenau sowie an einem der Baggerteiche in Teesdorf.
> 
> ...


 
Ich fische auch in der Freudenau rechtes und linkes Ufer.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## barschiger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

ich war letztes Wochenende am Hechtsee in Tirol.
Man muß eine Landesfischereiabgabe in höhe von 20.- jährlich bezahlen. Diese mußt du aber irgendwie überweisen. Bei mir hat er eine Ausnahme gemacht weil ich vorab eine falsche telefonische Auskunft bekam.Ausserdem mußt du die Tageskarte kaufen.Die kostet 18.-  .Eine Lizenz war nicht notwendig.
Für nähere Informationen kann ich dir bei Interresse noch eine Tel.Nr. besorgen.


----------



## wallergerhard (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*

Hallo Du Brauchst Nur Bein Kauf Einer Fischkarte Eine Bh-karte Mitkaufen.

Du Brauchst Keine Fischerprüfung Wen Du In österreich Fischen Möchtest.

In Kärnten Bezahlst Du Für Eine Woche 4 Euro Für Ein Monat 10 Euro.


----------



## Goräusl (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angelschein*



wallergerhard schrieb:


> Hallo Du Brauchst Nur Bein Kauf Einer Fischkarte Eine Bh-karte Mitkaufen.
> 
> Du Brauchst Keine Fischerprüfung Wen Du In österreich Fischen Möchtest.
> 
> In Kärnten Bezahlst Du Für Eine Woche 4 Euro Für Ein Monat 10 Euro.




Das stimmt so nicht ganz und ist in Wirklichkeit etwas komplizierter. 
Die Ausstellung von Fischereikarten ist in Österreich grundsätzlich Landessache. Momentan verlangen meines Wissens nach Niederösterreich, Oberösterreich, Salzburg, Kärnten und die Steiermark einen Nachweis "der erforderlichen rechtlichen, theoretischen und praktischen Kenntnisse". 
Dieser Nachweis ist durch eine entsprechende Prüfung zu erbringen. Der Nachweis gilt auch als erbracht, wenn man vor der Einführung dieser Klauseln (NÖ 2001, Salzburg 2002) in den fünf (Kärnten 10) Jahren davor wenigstens einmal (in Kärnten durch 3 Jahre) die Fischereikarte hatte. Auch Prüfungen aus anderen Bundesländern werden üblicherweise als Nachweis der erforderlichen Kenntnisse anerkannt.
Weiters gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich eine Gastkarte ausstellen zu lassen, wenn man in dem betreffenden Bundesland keinen Wohnsitz hat. Gastkarten sind aber vom zeitlichen Umfang sehr begrenzt und werden pro Jahr nur maximal ein- oder zweimal auf dieselbe Person ausgestellt.
Ist wie gesagt immer Landessache und am besten man informiert sich bei dem jeweiligen Landesfischereiverband (im Internet z.B. http://www.noe-lfv.at/ http://www.lfvooe.at/ http://www.fischereiverband-steiermark.at/ http://www.fischereiverband.at/ez/ http://www.kaerntner-fischerei.at/index.php?id=3&ida=15)


----------

